# Need some leaf spring advice.. cannot find correct size



## tcampbell011 (Aug 19, 2018)

I am replacing the axle on my boat trailer and I decided to do the leaf springs as well.

I got them off and they are the "straight slipper" type springs... an eye on one end and a straight bar on the other.

The problem is... I measured them at 27" from the eye to the end of the bar. (12" from the eye to the axle center)

Everything online is either 25 1/4th inches or 29" there are none in the middle. 

Now I know these springs flatten out over time, but could it really flatten a whole 2 inches?

I thought my trailer used standard parts mostly, but maybe not. I've been looking for a solid week online. Anyone ever bought custom leaf springs?

Here is a pic of the springs on the ground (sorry I can't rotate it):







Any guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 20, 2018)

If I was to choose one of the stds, I would go with the longer. Can you add onto or move the wear plate?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 23, 2018)

You could take the spring pack apart reuse the main leaf and replace the other leaf's.


----------



## WALI4VR (Nov 12, 2018)

What's wrong with your original springs? And axle? 

'98 Lund Explorer w/ 50hp Merc 4c (Yamaha) carburetored NO torque motor


----------

